# What hairspray is good to hold curls?



## macface (Feb 8, 2007)

Whats a good hairspray from a drug store that could hold your curls?


----------



## magosienne (Feb 8, 2007)

Elnett, it can hold any type of hair look. Garnier fructis has also some hairsprays.


----------



## La_Descarada (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not too sure if they sell this at a drug store - BUT you can try going to your local Sally's Beauty Supply and trying this one.





It's called *Beyond The Zone Frozen Stiff Ultimate Hold Hairspray*. It costs about $8 a bottle - and the bottle is big.

My hair is naturally very straight and its impossible to get a curl to last in my hair for more than 15 minutes. On special occasions when I want have curls I use this product and I love that by the end of the day I'll still have the curls plus it leaves a nice glossy sheen.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

^ I might try that!

When I do use hairspray on my curls, it seems to try them out.. and it never keeps them from going all fuzzy! Do you think that^ stuff will help?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 14, 2007)

Right now I have this...lol but I pretty much just use it cause I liked the bottle. It works very well for me, holds curls well, it's cheap. I really don't use hairspray much, so I don't have a huge input. I never buy expensive hairspray just because I don't really need it.

Got2b Sexy Volumous Hairspray


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

^ I actually have that! NEver used it before though...I will try it today! Thanks!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 14, 2007)

Well if it doesn't work don't get mad at me!! lol My hair doesn't usually have a huge problem holding curl so it might work for me but may not for you. I also have the mousse and the serum. I like them all. I think got2b products are actually pretty good.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

I wouldn't get mad at you, just at my hair! LOL!

I have the mouse, too! Not sure if I have the serum.. I don''t think I do. I have tried got2b's curly hair stuff.. and sometimes it works for me, and sometimes it doesn't. Just depends on my hair's mood, I guess... LOL


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 14, 2007)

I love garnier's fructis hair spray. Then again, my hair's texture is good for holding whatever texture I decide to make it. The only bad one I've tried is the Aussie stuff but that's because I didn't like the smell of it.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

^ I have the garnier, too but I don't think it works for me. =(


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jun 14, 2007)

I have the Beyond the Zone Frozen stiff from Sally's and its pretty good. I wouldnt just say its like to die for, but it would be worth a try.

I have heard that this is a good hold hair spray but I haven't tried it. I am going to try it next after I finish with the Beyond the Zone kind I bought. This might be too much hold though. Like I said, I haven't personally tried it!! HTH


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

^ I wouldn't use that. I think you have to have a special shampoo to get that gunk out!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jun 14, 2007)

Like I said, I have never used it so I am not real sure about it. I read it on another thread that it has great hold.


----------



## Mel Stevens (Feb 22, 2014)

I use the pro naturals argan oil hair treatment and it works really good, besides making my curls shine!


----------



## Elena K (Feb 22, 2014)

hairsprays tend to contain alcohol, which may drying for your hair. I use Strictly Curls Curl Defining Lotion, it's not drying and doesn't make my hair sticky, which is great. Not the strongest hold though...


----------



## HBLounge (Feb 23, 2014)

I been using Aveda Air Control. It been working out pretty good for me.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 23, 2014)

John Frieda hairspray or Aussie scrunch


----------



## kel25xxx (Feb 23, 2014)

The spray posted above got2 be freeze spray is really good, holds hair without making it straw like and it's got a nice smell to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

